# New Health Insurance in the USA



## vegas12

Does anyone know if you are a resident of another country. You are still a US citizens will you be required to purchase health care in the United States. This will happen next year in 2014 with Obama care. You have to purchase health care of be fined in your taxes owed.


----------

